# who uses what weapon?



## purple peguin (26 Jan 2005)

Do the higher ranks ie. sargent- master warant officer possibly officers use the heavyer weapons like the c9, c6 or carl G . Or is it the privates,cpl,mcpl who carry larger weapons. Or is it regarding training?


----------



## mudgunner49 (26 Jan 2005)

Listen muffin,   you've been on this forum for 2 days and made 40 posts.   Perhaps you should post less and read more!!   You are wasting a lot of bandwidth and time which could be saved with a bit of research.

Mods - point taken - edited to comply with a few more of the rules of civilized communication...


Ubique
Blake


----------



## KevinB (27 Jan 2005)

Blake not quite Lightfighter is it


----------



## mudgunner49 (27 Jan 2005)

Kevin - Not even close...


Blake


----------



## pte. Massecar (9 Feb 2005)

wtf


----------



## mudgunner49 (9 Feb 2005)

Pte. M,


Are you wft'ing the initial post or the reply to it???


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (10 Feb 2005)

;D HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!

Think about it for a minute...do you actually think a CSM is going to carry around a damn near 30lb support weapon (not to mention ammo)  when there is perfectly good privates like me around to do that for him?   Odds are no.  The Higher ups (WO and above) need to be in about a million and a half places at once, hence due to mobility req's, they tend to carry the smaller weapons eg pistol and rifle or carbine.

Long story short you would find the Pte's/Cpl's dragging the fun stuff.


Cheerz


----------



## bossi (10 Feb 2005)

Having said all of the above, purple peguin should probably also be told that all ranks learn how to fire C6, C9 and Carl G during IBTS trg (i.e. working on the premise that ya never know who's goin' to get wounded ... and therefore everybody needs to be able to pick up these wpns and keep 'em working ...)

And now, I'm going to go Google and see if a peguin is related to the penguin ...


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (10 Feb 2005)

I agree with that totally

Usually in the army there are many stages of weapons training.
-BMQ usually teaches you the basic service rifle,  the C7
-Soldier qualification will teach you the remainder of the small arms C9 LMG C6 GPMG , Carl G 84mm, M72 and C13 grenade
-Battle school (Combat arms only) will refine the skills attained during the SQ.

What you've got to remember is even the crustiest of CSM/RSM's were privates at one point and had their share of it too.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## Da_man (10 Feb 2005)

SQ is only C6, C9 and C13.  The Carl G, mortar and other stuff is on BIQ


----------



## purple peguin (10 Feb 2005)

Makes more sense now thanx.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Feb 2005)

JimmyPeOn said:
			
		

> ....What you've got to remember is even the crustiest of CSM/RSM's were privates at one point and had their share of it too.



Back in the dark ages when I was a Pl WO I sometimes humped the 60mm mortar, and/or bits and pieces for the GPMG and/or 84mm. That young whipper snapper M/Cpl Wpns Det Comd never let me play with though.

Crusty the Warrant ;D


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (15 Feb 2005)

Da_man said:
			
		

> SQ is only C6, C9 and C13.  The Carl G, mortar and other stuff is on BIQ



I got to know Carl on my SQ along with the M72 and intro to mortars (no live fire though  :'()

Oh, and Danjanou, I realize some exceptions are made, but I was just making a general statement.


----------



## dw_1984 (15 Feb 2005)

SQ was redesigned recently to exclude the Anti-Armour weapons.  My crse (reserve) this summer did not have either.

I believe it's been moved into infantry BIQ.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (15 Feb 2005)

Dingbat said:
			
		

> SQ was redesigned recently to exclude the Anti-Armour weapons.  My crse (reserve) this summer did not have either.
> 
> I believe it's been moved into infantry BIQ.


I did one in the reserves that included the fun stuff and one in reg's this past summer that did'nt include anti-armor.   I didn't know that changed, I just thought it was a lack of funds on our "in house" soldier qual.


----------



## dw_1984 (15 Feb 2005)

Well my SQ was done in LFCA.  We asked bout the AA weapons but they said it wasn't on the crse anymore.  I know that we had money problems as well because they let us off crse 2 days before it was supposed to end (atleast that was their reason for the early dismissal).


----------



## brihard (24 Feb 2005)

I did my reserves SQ and BIQ last summer. We used the C9, C6, and C13 on our SQ, and then fired the M203 and 60mm mortar on BIQ. The SRAAW H and L were both left to unit level training. We got to fire  a concrete training round out of the Carl G, and a 22mm insert out of the M72... It was fun stuff, but I understand that it's not like the past where those to weapons were both thoroughly covered in battle school.


----------



## NATO Boy (6 Mar 2005)

Also, the Carl - G is now for Operational Theatre TRNG only. As for the M72, I remember hearing that this AA weapon was being phased out from the CF...


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (6 Mar 2005)

On Op Harpoon, my Pl WO carried the 60mm mortar.  MCpl's carried M203's.  As a senior Cpl, I carried the C-6.  Another (very) senior Cpl carried the 84mm and, believe it or not, the Pl Comd carried half the Eryx.


----------



## purple peguin (7 Mar 2005)

Thanks for all the info, recently a craftsman told me that everyone in the cf has a chance to fire the c6, c9 and c7.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (7 Mar 2005)

purple peguin said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the info, recently a craftsman told me that everyone in the cf has a chance to fire the c6, c9 and c7.


Except maybe hard navy types.  Usually everyone in a greed trade (army) does on a regular basis.


			
				PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> On Op Harpoon, my Pl WO carried the 60mm mortar. MCpl's carried M203's. As a senior Cpl, I carried the C-6. Another (very) senior Cpl carried the 84mm and, believe it or not, the Pl Comd carried half the Eryx.


That must be nice, usually the way I saw it was " I've carried it enough, now its your turn Pte/Cpl!"


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Mar 2005)

> Thanks for all the info, recently a craftsman told me that everyone in the cf has a chance to fire the c6, c9 and c7.
> 
> Except maybe hard navy types.  Usually everyone in a greed trade (army) does on a regular basis.



We don't fire them on a regular basis but from time to time even the hard navy types get to fire them.


----------



## Inch (7 Mar 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> We don't fire them on a regular basis but from time to time even the hard navy types get to fire them.



We (MH types) all maintain our C7 and Sig quals as per everyone else I would imagine, we don't fire C9 at all but those lucky backenders get to fire the C6 at least a couple times a year, from the cargo door of the helicopter!


----------

